# Alternative to Bronner's for an all-purpose cleaner...?



## Kateana (Feb 2, 2005)

I like Dr Bronner's well enough, but we've decided to try to find another alternative to stop supporting masonic teachings.









Anyone have a good idea where I can find something? I'd prefer to buy by the gallon, if I can. And of course, the cheaper the better.









TIA!


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

citri-solve...we love the stuff


----------



## Abarat (Jan 22, 2007)

There are other brands of castille soap. I make my own now, but before I found a great deal through Amazon.com. Can't remember the brand, but it was just as good as Dr. Bronner's.


----------



## alllyssa (Sep 1, 2004)

Yeah - that bottle is very odd, but makes for good reading in the shower


----------



## Woodland (Mar 6, 2006)

Can someone help me use up my bronners? I have a bottle of the baby sensitive skin one, and we squirt it in the bath but havent figured out how else to use it.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Woodland* 
Can someone help me use up my bronners? I have a bottle of the baby sensitive skin one, and we squirt it in the bath but havent figured out how else to use it.

dilute it in a squirt bottle to clean your counter tops. 40 to 1 is a good place to start.


----------



## wendinbill (Jun 11, 2004)

I've been using it to make recipes from Clean Home, Clean Planet. Tub scrub, all-purpose spray, etc. If you have a foaming hand soap pump, you can put some in there with water, add an e.o. and you have hand soap!

Disregard my post. I thought you were looking for ways to use it up. Please excuse me!


----------



## cee3 (Oct 24, 2005)

Masonic teachings? Are you sure about that?


----------



## dawningmama (Jan 14, 2003)

Make your own! Water, some vinegar, a little tea tree oil and some pretty smelling oil (I like peppermint or lavendar). I'm pretty sure there area a bunch of recipes around here, or you can google.


----------



## Kateana (Feb 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cee3* 
Masonic teachings? Are you sure about that?

Well, my only clue that it's actually masonic, and not something else was, "Our brother's teacher of the moral abc mason hillel taught carpenter Jesus to unite all mankind free!" It doesn't make sense to me, but the word "mason" stuck out.







If you have another idea as to WTH is going on with the bottle, please enlighten me!









Ok, so now I found another place where it says mason, but it says, "mason, tent & sandalmaker", which makes me think now that it's refering to bricks, not shriners!









That said, does anyone know what's up with the writings??


----------



## gottaknit (Apr 30, 2004)

Bronner was a total nut, but not a Mason.







I read there's a new documentary out about him, I think by his son (or at least they interview the son extensively). I'll google it and get back....

Here we go: Dr. Bronner's Magic Soapbox

Quote:

In 1947, after escaping from a mental institution, he invented the formula for "Dr. Bronner's Magic Soap," a peppermint-infused, all-natural, multi-purpose liquid that can be found today in every American health food store. On each bottle of his soap, he printed an ever-evolving set of teachings he called "The Moral ABC," designed, in his words, "TO UNITE ALL MANKIND FREE!"

A human story about a socially responsible company, "Dr. Bronner's Magic Soapbox" documents the complicated family legacy behind the counterculture's favorite cleaning product - Bronner's son, 68-year-old Ralph, endured over 15 orphanages and foster homes as a child, but despite difficult memories, is his father's most ardent fan&#8230;


----------



## cee3 (Oct 24, 2005)

Here's an article about Emmanuel Bronner from the Utne Reader. He was undoubtedly mentally ill, but I've never heard of him connected to the Masons.

Edited to add:
Here's another article based on an interview done with Bronner when he was still alive.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

I have no quarrel with Dr. Bronner, but I do buy the generic castille soap at Trader Joe's just because it's cheaper. Do you have a TJs?


----------



## flowmom (Feb 3, 2004)

I love orange oil concentrates - you can dilute to whatever strength you need and they don't leave a soapy residue. There are a few brands at my local health food stores.


----------



## Kateana (Feb 2, 2005)

Can the soaps you recommend be used as body soaps as well? I'm assuming yes for the TJ castille, but what about the citrus cleaners?


----------



## ameliasward (Mar 13, 2006)

I love Dr. Bronners. It is safe on granite/marble, plus cleans the stainless steel appliances. My neighbor is Jewish and told me that she was really bothered by the biblical stuff on the Bronners bottle so she stopped using it. She called the company and their explanation was good enough for her (and she's very particular). So maybe rethink getting rid of the Bronners...?


----------



## dharmamama (Sep 19, 2004)

Dr. Bronner was not a Mason. He was just ... unique? Mentally ill? Both?

Besides, considering that they are an organic, free-trade company, they are about the best product you can buy.

I wouldn't ditch the product due to the weird packaging ...

dm


----------



## sabrinat (Jul 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *natensarah* 
I have no quarrel with Dr. Bronner, but I do buy the generic castille soap at Trader Joe's just because it's cheaper. Do you have a TJs?

Yep, that's what I do too


----------

